# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Φανετο με μεγαβακτηριο και εντερο

## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

http://www.youtube.com/shorts/0jmxwc-H6pE
Ενα περσινο πουλακι που μου εδωσε απογονους. Φανετο επιβητωρας. Μακαρι να ανατρεψουμε την κατασταση. Θεραπεια με φλουκοναζολη και ογκμεντιν 3 μερα και 1 μερα αντιστοιχα.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Augmentin πως βρήκες; Από 1η Σεπτεμβρίου δίνουν αυστηρά με συνταγή γιατρού.

----------


## amastro

Μακάρι να πάει καλά το πουλάκι Βασίλη.

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

> Augmentin πως βρήκες; Από 1η Σεπτεμβρίου δίνουν αυστηρά με συνταγή γιατρού.


χτες ειχε η μικρη μου παιδιατρο..της λεω σου ειναι ευκολο να μου γραψεις μια ογκμεντιν;μου λεει τι εχεις σκυλο γατα;της λεω πουλια..α οκ μου λεει..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

Δευτερη μερα με augmentin και 4η με φλουκοναζολη. αντε να δουμε..αυτο που περναω με τα πουλια δεν εχει ξαναγινει και ειμαι σε ενα αδιεξοδο..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Βασίλη πως τα πάει το πουλάκι;

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

> Βασίλη πως τα πάει το πουλάκι;


το εχασα το πουλακι αδερφε.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Κρίμα.

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

> Κρίμα.


παμε παρακατω..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

